# Otisville Fur Sale Results



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Got the official printout from MTPCA. Very little fur there, other than **** and rats. A small sale. 715 dry **** ave. $8.40. 2562 rats ave. $5.89. Not enough of any of the other species to draw a conclusion from.


----------



## trappergirl95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here are the official results. 










Emily


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you Emily.

I'm really curious on why the $20 otter?

Glad I don't have much spare time this year, it'd be tough paying for trapping gas.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Thank you Emily.
> 
> I'm really curious on why the $20 otter?
> 
> Glad I don't have much spare time this year, it'd be tough paying for trapping gas.


 Like I said, on most species there wasn't enough to draw conclusions as to real ave.. 2 otter at $20 ea. obviously they were either very small, damaged, etc. Not indicative of there real market.
Add up the species sold other than **** and rats, and 1 guy can catch as much fur as was offered at the sale.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe it was Ravens the otter sold for $40 and there was only one, I think.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

trappergirl95 said:


> Here are the official results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The printout that I got from Dale earlier today, is slightly different than the one you print here. No real significant differences, however.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I believe it was Ravens the otter sold for $40 and there was only one, I think.


 otter are ave. about $40. Figure 20-60, small to xlg. Roger


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Guess this would be a good year to make my otter gloves


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Guess this would be a good year to make my otter gloves


 Over the course of the last 50 years, otter have usually never been a very good item. They took off here recently, however, for the most part have been in the 30-35 range. Common for people to get the idea in their head that they're a hundred dollar bill. Just not the case. I've seen them at $15. Limited usage and demand in the fur industry.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've seen $75 - $100 for more than two years


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry if this is stupid but what does greased mean?

Ganzer


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> I've seen $75 - $100 for more than two years


 Yeah. Back to normal for now. "in the grease", term for hides that are not fleshed and stretched, just skinned.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

furandhides said:


> Yeah. Back to normal for now. "in the grease", term for hides that are not fleshed and stretched, just skinned.


Thank you!

Ganzer


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

fur&hides you got your answer but looking at the **** and beaver differences between fleshed and not fleshed.. your time would be better spent to sell greased..???


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Talked to some large volume **** and beaver trappers at Ravenna. Everyone looking at selling green at the sales in the future, cause the stuff brings about as much whether dry or not. Hard to figure. I've never been one to buy much grease stuff at the sales. doesn't seem to pay. I've got better things to do with my time, than scrape beaver and **** for nothing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Talked to some large volume **** and beaver trappers at Ravenna. Everyone looking at selling green at the sales in the future, cause the stuff brings about as much whether dry or not. Hard to figure. I've never been one to buy much grease stuff at the sales. doesn't seem to pay. I've got better things to do with my time, than scrape beaver and **** for nothing.


So does the trapper 

Yep Groeny and another buyer I frequent have been that way. I scrape a few to remember how fun it is


----------



## wildboysx3 (Jan 5, 2015)

I learned how to put fur up several years ago from an old timer. It was a great experience and I am thankful now to have the knowledge and skill it takes. A couple years ago we were loading up to head to the sale the day before and I found a few **** hides in the freezer that we missed somehow. We thawed em out and brought them along and sold them "green" or greased. Brought nearly the same as the stretched hides. These were early **** too! Probably why they were in the bottom of the freezer. Never did figure that one out. Haven't sold a stretched **** since.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I really like to improve with each passing year. When I started I could hardly take my furs to a sale because I was embarrassed! :lol:

Now I like to see how my put up fur compares to others at the sales. I was quite happy to have my fox and coyote sell for the high sale price at Otisville this year.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I've seen $75 - $100 for more than two years


Been trapping otter for a long time and $75-100 is not the norm at all off and on last ten yrs yes but i seen $40-45 for many many yrs on them.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe that the otter ave. $30 last Thursday at FHA. I believe that rats ave. $13.25 at the Otisville sale last year. This year $5.83. Is this a dream or reality?


----------

